# Items coming in this Thursday for PJ's SquareOne



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok here are the items coming in this Thursday.

Blue Tiger Shrimp $5.88 (150 of them)
Pearl Shrimp (Arachnochium kulsiense) $9.88
Yellow Rice Shrimp (75) $3.88
Amano Shrimp (300) 4 for $5
2.5" Pearly Lamprologus (Altolamprologus calvus) $19.88
3" Purple Parrot Fish $9.99
Mbezi notho Killi (Nothobranchius rubripinnis) $8.88

The rest of the shimp come in next week along with some other incredible things!!

Brent.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Best price on Amano's I've ever seen!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Really all the shrimp on the list are as cheap as you will find them.

I've only been to the store once a long time ago, but I look forward to visiting again next week. The prices for livestock always seem to be so fairly priced. Probably best I don't live closer. 

Will the shrimp be for sale right away? or do you hold them for a couple days?
What stuff is expected to come next week?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

why can't square one be downtown... argggg I want to be there when the shrimp come in.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

RCode said:


> Really all the shrimp on the list are as cheap as you will find them.
> 
> I've only been to the store once a long time ago, but I look forward to visiting again next week. The prices for livestock always seem to be so fairly priced. Probably best I don't live closer.
> 
> ...


I'll be holding them at least over night. If things look good the next day I'll have them on sale but I'll wait until I think they're ready to go.

Brent.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Brent what about my Dwarf Hairgrass???


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Hey Brent what about my Dwarf Hairgrass???


That's coming in next week. Don't worry I haven't forgotten you.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds good, If you can please hold at least 1 or 2 for me when you get them, I would greatly appreciate it. It hasn't even been a week since you posted that you got them in and they are all gone already. I was supposed to come in tomorrow to pick up 3 of them along with a long list of other things. I guess I'll just have to wait until next week...LOL!!! man i'm just got so sad right now.


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*yellow rice shrimp*

Any idea what these are-any pictures? You can imagine what popped up when I googled yellow rice shrimp.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kaiser.800 said:


> Any idea what these are-any pictures? You can imagine what popped up when I googled yellow rice shrimp.


I'm guessing it's just yellow shrimp.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Kaiser.800 said:


> Any idea what these are-any pictures? You can imagine what popped up when I googled yellow rice shrimp.


Maybe it's yellow shrimp with that internal parasite.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

splur said:


> Maybe it's yellow shrimp with that internal parasite.


I hope not!!!! I'll take a picture when they get in and post it.

Brent


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Brent, when are those GBR's and Electric BR's coming in? I'm looking to get 1 and 2 of each respectively.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Hey Brent, when are those GBR's and Electric BR's coming in? I'm looking to get 1 and 2 of each respectively.


The electric blues just came in. They're $15.88

Brent.


----------

